

Banking, trade and taxation is at work decimating our entire country right now. - nodata
http://www.megrobertson.com/post/8708219865/dylan-ratigan-mad-as-hell-his-epic-network-moment

======
nodata
The entire quote:

"We’ve got a real problem…this is a mathematical fact. Tens of trillions of
dollars are being extracted from the United States of America. Democrats
aren’t fixing it, Republicans aren’t stopping it — an entire integrated
system, banking, trade and taxation, created by both parties over a period of
two decades is at work decimating our entire country right now."

~~~
anigbrowl
That hardly seems worth posting as an article. I don't think you're
clickfarming, but this is pure linkbait. Also. Ratigan's shouting doesn't make
him any more persuasive. I'm really tired of this staged debate passing itself
off as TV news.

~~~
nodata
The part about setting up a governmental bank to lend directly to business
seems relevant. And the part about congress being bought reminds me of the
patent discussions here.

Edit: ignoring his presentation, do you disagree with what he says?

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes, for a few reasons. Sure, I think money has had a corrupting influence on
Congress, to the point of regulatory capture of legislatures by business in
many cases. But:

\- It's misleading to just say everyone in Congress is bought, as if tall
legislators were equally corrupt. This discourages analysis rather than
promoting it.

\- while I think an infrastructure bank is a good idea and should have been
implemented back in Spring 2009, the idea that the President can just bring
one into being by fiat is laughable.

\- particularly a President that ~20% of the electorate entertains wild
conspiracy theories about.

\- it was said of Teddy Roosevelt: 'You must always remember that the
President is about six.' I feel the same way about the emotional maturity of
people who wish the President would solve problems by thumping a bully pulpit
or swinging a big stick. Not that I'm endorsing Obama's apparent passivity in
the face on Congressional instransigence; he puts me in mind of Taft, another
well-meaning but unworldly executive.

